# Removing a kitchen cabinet, I give up...



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

At this point it seems like you have to make a decision you should have made before you started-do I have custom built cabinets or off-shelf cabinets? If they were custom built then you are in for some work for a DIY person. If they are off-shelf, as you would buy at your local builder supply store, then you should be able to remove just that one section. IMO-usually custom built will not have walls between sections, and off-shelf cabinets will. There's always the possibility that someone, when installing the cabinets, glued the off-shelf units together at the sides, making this difficult. Sit back, relax, think, think again, and re-approach the job. You'll figure this one out. Good Luck, David


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Cabinets are usually screwed to the wall studs high up, just below the CT. and to each other thru the stiles, often behind a hinge, or a drawer opening. And they may be screwed to the CT at the corner braces. Occasionally, also screwed to the floor, but generally only if it is an end cabinet.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try looking at the cabinets on each side of the one you want to remove. There could be screws going into the cabinet from either side. there could also be screws hidden under the hinges that hold the face frames tight.
On occassions, the countertop is glued to the cabinet top. Look for squeeze out at the contact points.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Pull the finish trim off the cabinet/floor joint. As said, may be screws there, one on each side, in front. Inside on the back horizontal rail at cabinet top, screws or nails, as said. On doors next to each other, is there a joint, or not? Be safe, G


----------

